# Retourner a une version antérieure de Facebook



## anouschka (22 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Depuis mon iPhone je cherche à revenir à une version antérieure de Facebook c est à dire SANS MESSENGER 
Et sans passer par la version mobile consultable sur safari... je cherche à télécharger l application sur mon iphone.

Chaque fois que j essaie je suis redirigee vers l Apple Store qui me re propose la dernière version.

Je précise qu il s agit d un iPhone 4S car pour l instant toutes les propositions de version antérieure sur le net ne proposent que pour Android. 


Merci de vos réponses je suis toute ouïe


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2017)

Si tu n'as pas gardé une copie de l'application toi-même, tu ne peux plus la télécharger sur l'iTunes Store qui ne propose que la toute dernière version (du moins la dernière version compatible avec ton modèle d'iPhone)


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mars 2017)

Ah, grillé.
J'étais en train de donner la même réponse que r e m y.
Apple ne permet pas le downgrade sur iOS, que ce soit pour les apps ou pour le système.
C'est rageant mais c'est ainsi.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2017)

Avec une sauvegarde TimeMachine, il est très simple de retrouver une vieille version d'une app, la restaurer à la place de la nouvelle et la renvoyer sur l'iPhone.
Il faudra juste penser à désactiver la mise à jour automatique des apps, que se soit sur le Mac ou sur l'iPhone, pour éviter qu'elle soit à nouveau écrasée par la version actuelle.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mars 2017)

Peut-être. Mais le downgrade via Apple, non.
Nous sommes bien d'accord.


----------



## anouschka (23 Mars 2017)

Ouf merci !  J ai une vieille version de facebkk sur mon ordi. Comment fait on pr envoyer cette version sur l iPhone ? Jamais fait .


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2017)

Il suffit que ce soit cette version qui soit dans le dossier d'iTunes contenant les applications iOS. 
Ensuite supprimer la version présente que l'iPhone
Puis connecter l'iPhone au Mac et après avoir sélectionné  l'iPhone dans iTunes, dans l'onglet Applications, sélectionner Facebook et le glisser sur l'une des pages d'applications de l'iPhone

Enfin lancer la synchro

(Bref procédure normale pour installer une application sur l'iPhone depuis iTunes sur le Mac)


----------

